# My Dilemna with Krell Showcase



## geedee (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is my dilemma. I am new to the audio world and just purchased a Krell Showcase 5 and the matching amp. The Krell Showcase does not have HDMI. I have a Panasonic TC-P50ST50 HDTV. To connect composite cables to the TV an AV adapter cable is required which I have since purchased. The rest of my system is made up a Direct TV standard box (no HDMI), Apple TV, and a Samsung BD-6500 Blu Ray Player. I must have connected something right because I can access the On Screen Display, but the buck stops there. Nothing else seems to work. There are just too many options to choose from. All feedback and advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

First things first. You will want the best picture that your devices are capable of, if any of them have component outputs (red, blue and green RCA connections) then that is the adapter you should be using, not the composite one which is the red, white and yellow RCA connections.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Isn't the showcase 10+ years old tech?


----------



## geedee (Jan 5, 2014)

My mistake Mike P. I should have written "component cables". I forewarned everyone I was new to this...lol


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Does the Direct TV, Apple TV, and Samsung BD-6500 Blu Ray all have component outputs?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would think you could use the TV as the hub if it has enough HDMI inputs if not you can use a switch. Then you take the Toslink digital audio output of the TV to the Toslink input of the Krell processor


----------



## geedee (Jan 5, 2014)

The Direct TV and Apple TV do not have component connections.


----------



## geedee (Jan 5, 2014)

Andre,
I will try your suggestion next.


----------



## geedee (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for their time. I have to get back to work and will not be able to respond until tomorrow morning.


----------

